# Bubble's pregnancy tread



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi everybody!! , i'm a frenchy and new to this forum well i have been reading a lot here but it is the first time i post a topic and i hope you'll understand my english and forgive me if i do mistakes






I want your opinion on my 5yrs old maiden mare that is 302 days now , bagging up but no milk whatsoever to test , a little elongated vulva , keeps her tail high all the time , soft around the tail and no resistance or a little when i lift it . So do you think i should stop sleeping right now or i can still wait a bit ? i Have attached couples of pic let me know what you thinks , still have her winter coat , i feel a bit nervous since she is a maiden


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 13, 2015)

sorry by the way i know she is dirty ... rolled into the mud before i took the pictures


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome!!! No worries about your English, sounds great to me! Your mare is very cute!! She is looking good, I'm sure some of the aunties on here can help you out : )


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum





Your Mare is lovely and she is looking great. I wouldn't be worried that you cannot express milk. She is developing her udder and shopping for milk supplies.

There are some really wonderful threads at the top of this section of the forum that have been put together by some very knowledgeable people. Have a read through them as they are great.

Ask away any questions that you have , everyone is extra nice on this forum.

Looking forward to watching your mare as she progresses


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 13, 2015)

thanks guys , i will add pictures as she progress .. looking forward to see that baby


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 13, 2015)

Very pretty made



can't wait to see her baby aswell


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 13, 2015)

thought i could at least add a front pic of her loll


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 13, 2015)

here is the daddy , my stallion Jukka


----------



## Kim P (Apr 13, 2015)

Awe she is pretty and so is the dad. There are lots of knowledgable people on this forum. They are always helpful. Welcome!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 14, 2015)

so is there anybody with experience foaling a maiden , i would like to know if you think it is time for me to wake up every 2-3 hours in the night ? i know some maiden will only produce milk while or right after they foal , unfortunately i have no idea what my mare is going to do but for those of you that have followed a couple of maiden in their pregnancy may i please have your opinion on her ? thanks


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello! I have had the privilege of losing my mind and an entire month of sleep foaling out a maiden mare. ? it was 2 years ago. Every mare is different and shows different signs at different times. But it is helpful to learn these things so you will know what to watch for! It's also helpful to post pictures of her progressing so we can help you too!!

Your little gal is too cute!! She is making a very nice udder for you for a maiden!! My mare did the same thing, she had a huge full bag but I could never express any milk from her, so don't worry about that at all!

She is showing good signs with loose muscles and tail and elongated vulva.... Also watch for a change in her belly, it should drop down, and almost disappear from the sides when she is ready to foal.

Since she is showing some signs already it would not hurt to be checking her through out the night. Minis can go from 300 to 360 days, and it's very important to be there when she foals in case she needs assistance. We are here to help you so ask questions and post pictures!!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 14, 2015)

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?/topic/133123-summermindy-foaled-on-4113-coltnew-pictures-video-of-smokey-pg-41-5-weeks-old/?hl=summertime

Here is my foaling thread of Summer a week before she foaled. This might help you to get an idea of how frustrating and exhausting a maiden can be ? it will also help you to see what to look for.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 14, 2015)

thanks SummerTime ! It is frustating .. i want to be there but i have like most people to manage work , kids ..well life in general and this is the main reason i decided to post here so the ones with experience could give a very appreciate hand . it ain't my first mini foal but my other mare was a broodmare and she went by the book and let me sleep , since my maiden carries high and tight i don't even know is her belly will really drop more than this . I expect her to foal around the 1st of May but it can be anytime too. I really appreciate the fact that she at least making a nice bag so i can watch the progression of it , is remains tight all day long even when she is turned out but it ain't very full/firm yet. i will post new pictures in the next couples of days


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 15, 2015)

It is frustrating! I remember saying the same thing on here... How can I watch this mare like crazy and still take care of my family??!! Then we all got sick... It was some stressful times! Lol and then after all those sleepless nights she had mercy on me and foaled during the day! I hope it does not drag out for you and she gives you some good signs that she is close to foaling!! ?

Diane is very helpful in seeing things and knowing when they are getting ready to foal... She's usually on here but I haven't seen her post for a couple of days... Hopefully the next pictures/updates you post she will be able to help you even more!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 15, 2015)

i have read your post about summer it's kinda funny to see that we all feel the same when they get close , you had a wonderful colt !! very nice boy





took that picture this morning ,i wasn't able to check her udder she wanted to bite and kick me this morning ..


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 15, 2015)

She is nice and wide! Cute girl!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 15, 2015)

thanks mygoldensunny



i just can't wait to see that foal


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 15, 2015)

She is looking great



and very WIDE


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 15, 2015)

she was really wide today , some days she's wider other days she looks more slim i guess it depend what baby is doing in there ..he or she was moving so much tonight , i was able so follow a foot or someting else under the belly , it was a bump that was moving around i love when you can almost ''play'' with them .. you push a little then they kick back so funny ! i will add new pictures soon


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 16, 2015)

Shell need a back up beeper soon


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 16, 2015)

hahaha ikblazin , i'll get 2 of them .. i'll need one for me too if i don't stop soon eating popcorn while watching the cam


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 16, 2015)

Lol I'm right there with you. Except I'm not eating popcorn, more like oreos and little Debbie's lol. Ohhhh and don't forget the take out chinese yum!!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 16, 2015)

lolll she better foal soon !! no big updates today , she is still wide , udder is a bit more tight but not huge , still no milk to test , teats aren't filled much .. i'll post new pictures tomorrow after work


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2015)

She is nice and wide, and from the position of the little "rider" in there, I believe you have a little wait ahead. Now, she can roll baby into position quickly, so certainly watch for her rolling to move baby into position, but I think you are safe for a little while longer.

Very pretty and thanks for joining us at the Nutty Nursery!!!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 16, 2015)

thanks Castle Rock Miniatures , i will sleep better tonight and keep an eye on her


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 17, 2015)

update ! took the pictures 30 min ago


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 17, 2015)

still no milk, udder warm and firm but not hard and huge , 306 days today


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 17, 2015)

She's getting close. But udder needs to fill a bit. Might do the rest at delivery


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2015)

Almost perfect! Baby centered, and will shift a bit more forward of center. Udder is looking great, and everything looking like go could come very soon!! Praying for a safe foaling!!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 17, 2015)

i am soooo nervous , i know it is going to be soon but when



.. since she is a maiden she can probably stay like that for couples of weeks just to drive me crazy lol thanks for helping me everybody it is great to have people like you right now ! i wish for a safe and easy foaling too castle rock miniatures , i'll post new pictures in couples of days


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2015)

"WHEN" is always the question! LOL.

Baby still has a bit more lining up to do and once that happens, she'll look more slab-sided. Since she's growing you that beautiful udder, you will see those nipples separate to a more point down position. But she can make those changes very quickly..... or decide to make you wait and drive us all crazy, as you said. But she is looking very good and will need attentive watching. As a maiden, look for those personality changes as they may be a good indicator that things are changing for the positive, too.

We'll wait and watch and hope she didn't read the book on how to make your owner crazy!!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 18, 2015)

Hoped she foal for you soon!!! And hope everything goes great!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 18, 2015)

She;s looking good.

Looks a lot like our "Tory"...


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 18, 2015)

Don't worry i have hidden all my books about horses and how to make your owner crazy , only left the one that talks about 'normal' foaling so it's the only one she can read lol





no change tonight ,off her feed a bit goes from hay to grain and grain to hay and ask for scratches , looks tired (me too lol)


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 18, 2015)

while we are waiting i tought i could share my last year colt picture from an other mare


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2015)

What a cute little guy!!!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 18, 2015)

thanks ! he was so sweet and funny





The mare was in a really bad shape when she arrived at my place last year didnt know she was in foal at first , bad mechanical founder of both hinds..she could barely walk , full of worms, in foal , previous owner didnt care at all but with lots of time and hoof trim each day i manage to get her back healthy and found them a good place to stay when the foal was weaned. I still miss her honestly but i know they have a good home right now


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 19, 2015)

update from tonight


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 19, 2015)

She's getting closer!!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 19, 2015)

around 308 days today , udder a lot more tight even if she was outside all day

i hope so paintponylvr , i need a good night of sleep loll


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 19, 2015)

She looks great


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 19, 2015)

thanks ikblazin , i feel a large and hard bump in the middle under her belly , at this time does anybody knows the foal's position ? i was wondering wich body part i was feeling lol


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 19, 2015)

Could be the butt. I would NOT take your eyes off her. If it is the but then baby is lining up, getting into super man position. Very exciting


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 19, 2015)

you think ? really ! Omg Ikblazin i guess i will stay up tonight ! i am watching her and she just laid down at the opposite side of the stall , she never sleep there , she also scratched her head all day on everything including me . i am soo excited/nervous right now


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 19, 2015)

Lol. Iv only foaled out four mares myself, so don't be anoid with me if she doesn't foal. But it sounds like she is setting up shop. Rubbing could mean she's uncomfortable. Also if you look in her vulva, it will be bright red and hivey looking. It it?


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 19, 2015)

I was watching a mare that looks just like her last week. Her udder was exactly the same. Thought she would foal right away. I waited three nights and nothing. Then stayed outside for another mare, delivered that ones foal, and went home. Needless to say in the morning there was another baby out there. And it wasn't the one I delivered lol. They can be tricky

* and the mares nipples never pointed down


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 20, 2015)

I agree with Rebecca , time to start "watch" , don't think you have long to wait .


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 20, 2015)

so , no foal last night , i looked inside her vulva yesterday and it wasnt scarlet red yet, i would not wait to see it since i was looking for that sign last year with an other broodmare and i missed it , checked at 11pm- 1am still light pink ,and no sign of imminent foaling ,woke up at 2:15 and and she already had foaled about 30 sec before the foal was half out of the bag.. i dont wait for the nipples to point completely down either , i look at behavior change . if only i could test some milk !! ok time to go to work , i wish i could put the camera on marestare but it seem like i have an ''non-routable'' ip adress , been working on it for many days and it only work at home


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2015)

She's looking close. I believe baby will shift a bit more "forward of center" when viewing her sideways, but at this point everything can change very quickly. So you have reached the point of watching with an eagle eye... and some sleepiness nights... while she chooses the time!!!!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 20, 2015)

i don'T like the fact that she has no milk at all , impossible to get something from her udder .. castlerockminiature , i am confused about her belly , when i touch under her belly there is a large and hard bump about 6-7 inch from her front legs , i should shave her to show you but if its the foal butt well it is almost align is it ? Confusing ... i work today but i have 2 days off after , hope she will foal while i'm off work. I will start today to stay up at night and hope she aint going to foal in 3 weeks loll


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't use test strips for milk. I just don't sticky like honey and color. Has worked well. But like I said iv only foaled four personally. First one a maiden. Third night she foaled,squirting milk all over. The rest were pros. I did however assist a foaling over the phone. But that's a long and very weird story. Sorry no baby



. Also a lot of mares will not milk for people, so iv been told.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 20, 2015)

still no baby tonight , mare restless , keeps scratching her head everywhere , no milk , ikblazin i've used the milk test (pool strips) last year and i liked it , i saw ph go down from 8 to 6.2 and calcium go up to 400 then she foaled , the milk was cloudy white but i has been this color for a couple of days , when i saw calcium go up i knew it was time , i don't think it is 100% reliable but i would love to test her just to see if she plays with me or if she is seriously going to foal soon lol

i never tought that they could ''hold'' their milk ? is it possible ? i don't know


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 20, 2015)

Yup. Maybe try a warm compress, then milk her. It will resemble a warm baby mouth. Massage the udder a little. She looks as though you should be able to get something out.

I might try the strips. If mine will give me milk. I only had trouble on one mare and it was not mine. So may have been personal lol


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2015)

I like the pH strips as well, and had very good luck using them. But then on this board, we had a mare drop from 8.2 to foaling in one day, which was thoroughly "outside" the norm! So we've learned to watch for a variety of changes, and not leave these precious moms alone when they are close!

There is no need to milk a mare before foaling. Anna never milks or messes with the udder at all. She'll have milk when the time is right, and if you're concerned, you can notify your vet you may have a mare with no udder that might require a shot after foaling.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 20, 2015)

i am for sure going to make an emergency call to my vet for an oxytocin shot and plasma if she foals witout any milk , her udder is big , it is almost impossible that she wont let go milk after foaling but we never know ! ikblazin , maybe you sould give them a try , you only need a tiny tiny drop but as catlerockminiature said it is better to not mess with the udder at all , even tho i know mares having milk running down their legs hours before foaling i still think a drop over here and over there won't do harm ? i may be wrong too


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 20, 2015)

you are right castlerockminiature , we always have to watch all the signs , for the milk test strip they say you have to test morning an evening because you can have a big drop in the ph very fast , my other mare dropped to the minimum 6.2 but stayed there for a week before i saw calcium go up right before she foaled

i am going out right now to see if ikblazing 's trick will work , warm towel here i come loll


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 20, 2015)

Lol. I use that technique on mares that are not letting down for foals. There bag gets rock hard and not going anywhere. Usually only seen it happen when the baby doesn't work hard enough, so the bag just gets stiffer and stiffer. Or at least that seems to be the cause from my observations.

Wishing you and the warm towel luck lol


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 20, 2015)

no luck with the warm towel but she really enjoyed it and was playing in my hair loll i will let nature do the rest and keep watching the cam


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 20, 2015)

Haha at least she was happy....I don't know about your hair though


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 21, 2015)

quiet night tonight , she spent most of the night lying flat sleeping , no change in belly or udder , still no milk this morning , inside vulva a bit darker but not much .. it is going to be very cold next 2 days here so i hope she'll wait by the end of the week at least


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 21, 2015)

update , nothing new , udder still the same no milk vulva relaxed , she still has that large and hard bump in the middle under her belly close to the front legs no or very little foal movement since the last week.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 21, 2015)

other pics


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 21, 2015)

She looks great


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 21, 2015)

thanks



i am ready but she's not yet i guess !


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 21, 2015)

i just had babies rabbit ! i hope she get very jealous and foal to get more attention than them haha


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 21, 2015)

Hahahahahaha!!! Who'd have thought to use inter-species rivalry to get a mare to foal??!! ROFL

Good luck and happy foaling.


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't forget to take a picture of the little bunnies. We're happy to see ALL babies!


----------



## Kim P (Apr 22, 2015)

I love bunnies! We had one once. His name was Ozzy. Post pics of them too!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 22, 2015)

Yay bun buns!!! So cute!!!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 24, 2015)

i'm back with new pictures ,sorry i am not able to take pictures of the baby bunnies now they are deep in the nest and it is quite cold right now so probably in the next couple of days i will post some



. So here is bubble tonight , do you think she looks more dropped ? her bag actually shrink a bit tonight!?!? but she ran like crazy all day outside today , (she have not did this for the last 4 weeks lol) still noooo milk



there was a bunch of loose poop in the box this morning but not like cow pie ,almost , what do you think


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 24, 2015)

Belly looks good to me.

And Diane can correct me on this....but I think baby is forward of center???...if I'm wrong I give up lol


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 24, 2015)

i think the same as you ikblazin but i'm not sure of that ''forward of center'' thing lol i guess belly should be closer to front leg ?


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 24, 2015)

i saw your post and see that you are waiting too ikblazin ,wish that everything goes well for you too !! sorry if i don't post comment on your thread it is difficult for me to write in english what i think and i'm always searching for the right words


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 24, 2015)

Its perfectly OK. I understand



thank you.

By the way your doing an awesome job so far. Too bad I don't have an emoji that has a double thumbs up. Here's two Smiley's instead


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 24, 2015)

merci beaucoup !!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 24, 2015)

De rien!!!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 24, 2015)

do you actually speak french ?


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 24, 2015)

your girls are sooo nice btw !! looking forward to see your foal aswell


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 24, 2015)

Lol no I do not. I googled what you posted, to find the translation. I wish I took French in school though.



thank you


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 24, 2015)

hahaha you just did what i.. 'most of the time'... have to do before hitting the 'post' button loll


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 25, 2015)

She is looking good . And I agree she is getting closer. Keep a close eye on her udder , watch for her nipples to point down .

The wait will all be worth it shortly






Keep us updated with pics as often as you can and when you have time

Best of luck for a safe arrival


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks Ryan ! i am keeping a good eye on her


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes, baby looks "forward of center" and you can even notice a slight "V" forming. She's looking more slab-sided, so all is well. I think her nipples will continue to fill a bit, but she could move quickly if she chooses.

Keeping an eye on her is very important in this last little wait. She's looking GREAT!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2015)

What a pretty girl - and I dont think you will have much longer to wait to see her new baby. Congratulations on the new bunnies - looking forward to seeing the pictures when it warms up a little - what breed are they?


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 26, 2015)

Bunnies



, Anna i breed mini-rex and rex standard or Rex du Poitou (same coat but bigger) , both are hypo breed good choice for people who has allergies , i is a smart and very gentle breed


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 26, 2015)

update about 'The Maiden' it is her new name until she foal lol ,well at least her bag came bag as tight is was 3 days ago , still holding her milk ,baby stock and not moving , inside vulva is not light pink anymore , not red but darker than is was yesterday , i don't know if her teats will separate more than this ? we'll see i guess


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 26, 2015)

She looks good. I'm waiting on our last Miniature. I don't know if she is still considered a maiden. She was bred for last year but aborted at 5 months. Her bag looks the same, she is 324 days today. Our other two maidens went at 355 and 347 days. They are on their own time table and it can be frustrating.

I also raise Rex rabbits. Also Netherland Dwarfs. One of our Dwarfs is due first week of May. We had Rex babies born ready to go for Easter. Kept a flashy black and white boy for future breeding. Want to breed calicos.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks castlerockminiature , i tought that there was a change in her belly , sound exciting ! i have dreamed of foal last night ...kind of funny


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 26, 2015)

OMG magicmarkermini hope she won't wait for an other month to reach the 355 or i am going to turn into a zombie (lack of sleep)lol , i think you can still consider your mare as a maiden since she never actually foaled ? I wish you a happy foaling too


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 26, 2015)

Thankfully you only have one. I've had three Miniatures and a big horse foal already. Don't have a barn so sleep in the truck next to mare. First mare foaled during the day after I syayed up all night. Second mare woke me up at midnight, but didn't foal until around 2:30 am. Third mare foaled before 8 pm but a difficult delivery. Foal in wrong position and ended up losing the foal. Saved the mare. Have a problem, don't hesitate to call Diane (Castle Rock). She is a excellent teacher, even on the phone. Big horse foaled without assistance.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 26, 2015)

wow at least you saved the mare !! i hope everything will go without any issue , i don't have a barn either but a big run in shelter with a box inside ,i manage to get electricity to it since it is close to my house an i installed a camera so i can watch her from everywhere in the house , a very good but expensive investment that i hope will last couples of years


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 26, 2015)

She's looking good



. Hopefully she doesn't make you wait much longer


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 26, 2015)

i hope so !! i notice it was way darker inside her vulva today not scarlet red but enough to surprise me when i did my checkup ?!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 26, 2015)

Progress!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 26, 2015)

Squee, Squee - HOW exciting!!

Looking forward to your foal as well.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 26, 2015)

i'm sure it's a joke and she goes like 'ok i'll give her something so she leaves me alone for a while .. i need to remembre not to look at my belly , no roll ,no biting or kicking or she'll be back and if i see the camera move just act as if nothing was going on until it stops' ..lol


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 26, 2015)

Lol exactly


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you for your kind words, and I am here for anyone that needs help, day or night (and even over-night) as these precious little ones are more important than sleep. We can sleep anytime, but we can't save a baby except when it immediately needs us. So, never hesitate to call 863-990-3210 !!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 26, 2015)

thanks castlerockminiature i appreciate it ! i love this forum everybody is soo nice


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 29, 2015)

update !




nothing new..no progress ?! i'm still waiting and she drives me crazy , her udder has not much changed since the last couple weeks , still no milk , she doesnt look preg anymore lol she lost part or her winter coat and look much smaller , still slab-sided , baby doesnt move much since last week , can feel it move very slowly sometimes , vulva back tight i think ? Anyways she is restless at night , biting often at her belly i know she is not comfortable. It was darker inside her vulva 2 days ago and it is back light pink this morning .. sorry the pictures from side view are not the best she was following me i did the best i could !!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh and she is approx 320 days today, she started her udder end of march so she has had an swollen udder for a month now.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow I could not imagine walking around with that between my legs haha


----------



##  (Apr 29, 2015)

She is doing just fine. At 320 days you should not be alarmed. All looks like things are just fine. Now it's just the waiting game -- which is the hardest part of this journey. But, once baby arrives, you will forget all this waiting, I promise.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes finally ! i just manage to get a couple of drop from her udder lol , i put it on a white sheet it is clear-yellowish a bit and sticky , i manage to get the sample tested but i dont think my result are good since i did not have enough of it to test it 'by the book' .. so ph 8.4 (highest) and calcium 250 for now ,i will test back correctly when she'll be able to give me a bit more of fluid, Diane i know it is waiting game but i feel like a kid that wants his toys NOW



hahaha

lol ikblazin she doesnt seem to appreciate it either


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 29, 2015)

lol. Congrats on your few drops


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 29, 2015)

thanks !



hahahaha


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 29, 2015)

Its that feeling like its the night before Christmas and all you want is your presents


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 29, 2015)

exactly! but then you realise christmas is in 2 weeks


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 30, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (Apr 30, 2015)

Hoping your mare foals soon. We are getting all excited here and ours still has 2 weeks to go. Not sure how crazy we will get if she goes over due. My daughters ages 8,10&15 are perfect ages to enjoy and spoil these babies. We have another due in August.

Keep us posted. I love pics.


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2015)

There would be something wrong with you if you didn't want this baby to arrive NOW! But, when the waiting is over, you'll forget about how long it took.

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (Apr 30, 2015)

thanks everybody ! i'll put some new pictures of her and the test strip tomorrow , tonight calcium tested at 300 and ph at 7.8 , progressing slowly but at least progressing !


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 1, 2015)

ok here are her results for those who already use the test strip or are interested in them , what's funny is that my mare hates it when i touch her udder since it is tight and warm i guess it hurts a bit but when i start a small massage she enjoy it so much that she lift her foot high like a dog that is going to pee on a tree and she scratch my shoulder as long as touch the udder loll if only i could take a picture of this i'm sure everybody would laugh so much !!

So about the results well calcium is high , close to 400 , i start getting nervous at 400 calcium so i start to get nervous now lol , ph is still high but can go down in hours so when calcium is that high i start doing 3 test per day. Don't worry i cannot really milk her and lose fluid since she gives me only 2-3 drop so i need to hold the test strip directly under her teats .


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 1, 2015)

The calcium test looks pale-white a bit since i don't use water to mix the milk so there is still fluid on it , if you look in the corner of the square you'll see the real color


----------



##  (May 1, 2015)

Yes, we've had a couple of girls here who dropped their pH from 8.6 to foaling in the same day. Gotta love these ladies!


----------



## lkblazin (May 1, 2015)

My girl does that too with her udder



I think hers is just sweaty though lol


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 3, 2015)

I've got a question for everybody , i just got a mare , neglicted a bit , long hoof , thin .. yes she will be back healthy soon but i was wondering what color is she , she looks very funny lol ? She have not been brushed at all so her winter coat is still there and long but can anybody give me her/his suggestion



thanks ! Bubble didn't foal yet , she still look as close as she was 2 weeks ago lol , full moon tonight hope it is going to be a lucky night !!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 3, 2015)

Aww poor little girl, glad you saved her! She looks silver dapple, or silver black to me.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 3, 2015)

i think you are right thanks !


----------



## lkblazin (May 3, 2015)

Congratulations on the new addition. Very lucky she found you


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 3, 2015)

thanks ikblazin !


----------



## paintponylvr (May 4, 2015)

I say a silver black, too.

They do come in different shades and now is the hardest time of year to tell for sure... but she does look like she's a silver black. Congrats on the new purchase... when I saw the other congrats, I was looking for a birth announcement!


----------



## lkblazin (May 4, 2015)

Lol sorry Paula


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 4, 2015)

lol no birth annoucement yet paintponylvr !! i am trying to do something with the new girl , she keeps me busy while i wait for bubble to foal since she is not nice , bites and kicks , gonna have to do some work with her ! Thanks for giving me the right color i appreciate it .


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 5, 2015)

324 today , still no foal ! She is driving me crazy .. i know i am not alone lol i will post new pic tonight


----------



##  (May 5, 2015)

Looking forward to them. LOL


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 5, 2015)

Maybe tonight ?


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 5, 2015)

full hard and tight bag , she won't let go her milk , only couples of drops , inside vulva is not light pink anymore


----------



## lkblazin (May 5, 2015)

Looks promising. I think you will have a baby soon



. So exciting!!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 5, 2015)

yeah it is exciting but i know she is playing with me , i'm sure she aint going to foal tonigh but i just need to stay up to watch !! yours is close too ikblazin , race is on


----------



## lkblazin (May 5, 2015)

Lol, yeah but your girl has finished the first step of the race ( full udder). Mine is reluctantly filling her udder. But yes.....its on!!! Lol


----------



##  (May 5, 2015)

Yes, you need to be watching like a hawk! Just when you think she won't foal.......... she will! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 5, 2015)

lol Diane this is so true ! Ikblazin you never know , she can fill that udder in 10 min if she wants to so yes race is on haha


----------



## lkblazin (May 6, 2015)

Baby??


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 6, 2015)

lol no and you ?


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 6, 2015)

It's about time. Hope you have a baby by morning.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 6, 2015)

i hope so ! she looks so ready .. ikblazin just had a baby too , i will soon be the only one left waiting lol


----------



## lkblazin (May 6, 2015)

Don't worry I still got two more to go


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 7, 2015)

I think mine will wait till I'm crazy to have hers


----------



## lkblazin (May 7, 2015)

It's OK. Mine did not play by the rules lol. Small udder, wrinkle on one teat, and her vulva only changed a shade darker.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 7, 2015)

yeah that is exactly what they are waiting for .. us to turn crazy lol


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 8, 2015)

It's a colt !!! She foaled this morning around 5:45 , did i missed it? for sure lol... no signs i woke up at 4:30 , nothing going on she was eating , went back to bed then woke up at 6 and there was 8 legs on the cam ! Hahaha nice chestnut tobiano colt , healthy , mom is giving him a hard time with her udder but it is better tonight. more pictures soon !


----------



## SparklinJewel (May 8, 2015)

Congrats! What a cute baby.


----------



## Cam92646 (May 8, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 8, 2015)

thanks guys


----------



##  (May 8, 2015)

Beautifully marked. Another lucky delivery. So glad all went well for them. He's quite a looker, and I look forward to more pictures!!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 8, 2015)

thanks Diane and thanks to everybody on the forum for help and support ! it is very appreciated i'm glad i found you all , i will post new pictures soon


----------



## SummerTime (May 8, 2015)

Awww!! Super cute!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## atotton (May 8, 2015)

handsome colt


----------



## lkblazin (May 8, 2015)

Congratulations!!!! So cute!!!!! Woooo woooo!!! Nice markings and pattern


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 8, 2015)

thanks !


----------



## chandab (May 8, 2015)

Congrats! Very sharp looking boy.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 8, 2015)

Congrats!! What a cute boy.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 9, 2015)

thanks everyboby !!, after fighting a bit with the mare yesterday this morning everything seems to come down a bit , she let the foal nurse , she kept turning around him so he couldnt reach the udder i was so mad at her yesterday i knew she was in pain but .. this morning is way better the foal is 24hours now. Btw she finally foaled at 328 days i'll keep the date for next year


----------



##  (May 9, 2015)

Good to keep the pattern of her work up to delivery and the number of days. You'll always have a record here, and we'll be able to track her progress next year even better!

Can't wait to see the new pictures!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 9, 2015)

yes i will post new pictures as soon as i can , i may begin to turn them out on monday or tuesday it depends of her behavior i am waiting since my mare as you know 'was' a maiden and she is very protective toward her foal , couples of days together is best for her right now i think she still needs it.


----------



##  (May 9, 2015)

Giving them time to bond is very important. Good decision!


----------



## Country Hills Miniatures (May 9, 2015)

Oh sweet. Yours beat mine. Hope for a little one soon too


----------



## Kim P (May 10, 2015)

Congratulations! He is very pretty!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 11, 2015)

thanks again everybody !!, i let her out with the foal yesterday it was warm and sunny , she enjoyed it but return in her stall by herself after 15 minutes and stayed there so she ain't ready yet to go out with the others. I will post new pic as soon as the weather gets better here and when she'll be able to stay outside (stall pictures arent nice..).


----------



## KLM (May 11, 2015)

Wow, I'g gone for a couple of days and everyone foals!

Congratulation on such a cutie!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 15, 2015)

thanks



sorry i was to post new pictures but i had so many bad lucks since last week , my truck's transmission died , my washer machine broke .. my new mare is not accepted at all by the other mare and she is not nice with my kids so i have to sell her back i guess , when everything will come down a bit i'll be posting new pics


----------



##  (May 15, 2015)

What's happening with the new mare? Explain what the behavior is, and maybe we can help.

Adding a mare can sometimes just mean letting them work it out amongst themselves. They will set up a pecking order, and settle down. But what's she doing with your kids that is not acceptable? Maybe we will have some ideas, since there is a struggle.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 15, 2015)

Well Diane she has not been handled much and i guess nobody has ever teach her good behavior. She kick my boy on his leg when he went to see her (warning kick he did not get badly injured) , tried to bite at me several times , she run after the foal like she was going to attack she doesnt seem to know what it is or what to do with it , hard to explain in english. Looks like if mom has not been there to raise her , previous owner just told me the mother of this mare was completly crazy ?! Horses don't turn crazy for nothing..

I have worked her , she learned the hard way that it is not nice to bite and kick and i think that she understood that part well at least she did not try to bite or kick again. I have trained several horse with bad behaviors ..its just that this is not what i have first expected from her i'm a bit disapointed since i do not have much time to train her and i want my kids safe when they go see them. i knew she was physicaly neglected a bit but not mentally too lol

I have decide to keep her and keep on the work but if she ever injure one on my kid again she is leaving for sure.


----------



##  (May 16, 2015)

Totally agree, as your children must be safe. I'm glad you're going to keep trying a bit, but I understand your decision if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 16, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## chandab (May 17, 2015)

Has she gone through her quarantine time coming to your place and been given time to settle in to your routine? Some take time to settle in to a new routine. Hopefully with a little time and training, she'll fit in, but if not we understand that for your kid's safety she might have to move on.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 17, 2015)

Congratulations he is a little ripper


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 17, 2015)

Thanks ,Chandab well i still have the new mare , i am giving her 2 more weeks then i'll take a decision , she came down a bit but i still dont trust her near the kids so i ask them to stay close to the stallion since he doesnt like her either she wont approach him it makes a good baby-sitter lol


----------

